# Maltese/Bishcon mix??



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

hi all!
my friend has a friend who is a breeder of Maltese, and she has a girl available but i am a little hesistant, she is 3/4 maltese 1/4 bischon, i am not sure what that means, but i have been reading the posts on this website and it seems like she is willing to sell her a little young... 9 weeks?
i dont hnow. any insight?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

lemme get this straight.... a friend of a friend is "a breeder of *Maltese*", yet she has mixes?? and she lets them go at 9 weeks? sounds like a back yard breeder to me. if it were my decision, knowing what i know... i'd look elsewhere.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> hi all!
> my friend has a friend who is a breeder of Maltese, and she has a girl available but i am a little hesistant, she is 3/4 maltese 1/4 bischon, i am not sure what that means, but i have been reading the posts on this website and it seems like she is willing to sell her a little young... 9 weeks?
> i dont hnow. any insight?[/B]


Basically what it means is the pup is not pure Maltese and I think you are right in hesitating because to me this sounds like a BYB. I wouldn't consider one of her pups if it were me


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463889
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, especially when there are so many wonderful maltese breeders out there.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

My advice is don't even look at a photo of the baby or dare to go see the puppy -- you will fall in love and your heart will be stolen and THEN what do you do?? 

*[Sounds like whoever this "Maltamore" is might know what she's talking about here.]*


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> My advice is don't even look at a photo of the baby or dare to go see the puppy -- you will fall in love and your heart will be stolen and THEN what do you do??
> 
> *[Sounds like whoever this "Maltamore" is might know what she's talking about here.]*[/B]


oh God do I know the truth in that. With both Camden AND Ollie. Stay away!!


----------



## Janrea (Jan 5, 2008)

here is a bichon/ maltese:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> here is a bichon/ maltese:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're really bringing up some old posts. 

You can't really tell much at that age...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the same poster as the other tiny dog thread and I guess she is a BYB trying to drum up business I wish Joe would just banner her (Janrea). All her post are rubbish.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 7, 2008)

I can understand a breeder having an accidental litter. She would probably be a cute pup, even if she is a "mutt" or mixed breed. Mutts are very smart and adorable. She'd have different aspects of both dogs's personality and looks, but be a unique individual. Mutts are also much healthier than pure-bred dogs. She should be neutered though so she won't breed, as should dogs that are not breeder's stock.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I can understand a breeder having an accidental litter. She would probably be a cute pup, even if she is a "mutt" or mixed breed. Mutts are very smart and adorable. She'd have different aspects of both dogs's personality and looks, but be a unique individual. Mutts are also much healthier than pure-bred dogs. She should be neutered though so she won't breed, as should dogs that are not breeder's stock.[/B]


Actually, the healtheir aspect isn't really an accurate statement, as I'm sure others will step in and also comment. It can be argued either way.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I can understand a breeder having an accidental litter. She would probably be a cute pup, even if she is a "mutt" or mixed breed. Mutts are very smart and adorable. She'd have different aspects of both dogs's personality and looks, but be a unique individual. *Mutts are also much healthier than pure-bred dogs*. She should be neutered though so she won't breed, as should dogs that are not breeder's stock.[/B]


I am sorry but I am a bit confused here......


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=500977
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think she is referring to the school of thinking that feels mixed breeds are* less likely* to get the worst genetic conditions of either breed.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Look at the "Labradoodle"...instead of healthier dogs, you've just combined the problems of Labs and Poodles. Allergies, orthopedics, eyes...Since reputable breeders are not breeding these mutts, you can be sure they are not health testing first! 

Hybrid vigor is a myth.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> hi all!
> my friend has a friend who is a breeder of Maltese, and she has a girl available but i am a little hesistant, she is 3/4 maltese 1/4 bischon, i am not sure what that means, but i have been reading the posts on this website and it seems like she is willing to sell her a little young... 9 weeks?
> i dont hnow. any insight?[/B]


If you are considering a mix I recomend you look inot the rescues. My Naddie, a rescue, is believed to be a maltese/Bichon mix. She is a wonderful pooch and so needed a forever home! She is loving and a great little dog. There are many in rescue both mix and purebred that are so wanting to find forever, loving homes!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463889
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great suggestion and I totally agree- all dogs are loveable- purebred or mixed breed.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 7, 2008)

Gee, I thought it was established through the principles of basic genetics that out-breeding created healthier all-round animals than inbreeding. My mistake.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Gee, I thought it was established through the principles of basic genetics that out-breeding created healthier all-round animals than inbreeding. My mistake.[/B]


That can be true - however with the popularity of 'designer mixes' people are breeding unhealthy or poorly bred animals to each other making the offspring unhealthy too. Another problem with designer dogs is that people are breeding 'breeds' together that have the same problems/genetic problems i.e. breeding 2 breeds together that often have breathing problems or heart problems. 

You aren't inbreeding by breeding 2 'unrelated' maltese together anymore than your inbreeding if you get married to a guy/girl of the same 'ancestral' descent (i.e. all humans are 56th cousins to each other :HistericalSmiley: or something like that)

(I am a genetics major at Uni)... the concept that out-breeding or cross-breed's are healthier can be true but not in the case of designer bred dogs - vets are seeing a HUGE increase in genetic/inherited diseases in cross-breed's.. breeding 2 unhealthy dogs to each other (that are different breeds) doesn't automatically make the babies healthy  

Sorry if I am making no sense


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=501336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So all of you guys are my 56th cousins ? wow - do you all now feel the bond ???
On a serious note - how did they come up with that ??


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=501336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't see breeders breeding a champion bichon to a champion maltese - it's just not done. As with everything, there are always exceptions. You'll find unhealthy purebreds and you'll find unhealthy mixed breeds, I think 'we' just hear about the unhealthy purebreds more often so it seems like they have the majority of the problems. 

At least, I think that is what is happening :new_shocked:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

If you were offered a puppy for free, no exchange of money.....I would say go for it.

Sometimes people just want to find a new home for the litter of puppies.

If she wants to charge for a mix, then perhaps if she doesn't sell them all she will be looking to give one to you to in the end.

I wouldn't pay for a mix unless it were at an SPCA or a animal shelter fee or a rescue.

I know raising a litter costs money (vet bills, etc). Is she looking to make a profit or recoup some money spent?


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I guess I am a little different. I see a pup like that or a pup from a BYB or pet store and I feel so sorry for those pups...like they need me to save them. Which is how I got my Bentley (best decision I ever made).


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> I guess I am a little different. I see a pup like that or a pup from a BYB or pet store and I feel so sorry for those pups...like they need me to save them. Which is how I got my Bentley (best decision I ever made).[/B]


I want to save every little puppy in a pet store - the problem is that by buying/saving one you are giving more money to the pet store to get MORE pups and more money to the mill's and BYB's to continue breeding - after all they are making a profit from you 'saving' the pup :smstarz: 

And LucyOwnsMe -> that is exactly what I was trying to say  and I think it is an important concept that you hear of purebred genetic diseases more - doesn't mean they have more


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's just it! I would buy them all up if I could because I feel so bad for them-but, if you just keep feeding the hand of the BYBers and Puppymills-they will continue to breed these pups willy nilly and it becomes a vicious cycle! :bysmilie: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=501692
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> That's just it! I would buy them all up if I could because I feel so bad for them-but, if you just keep feeding the hand of the BYBers and Puppymills-they will continue to breed these pups willy nilly and it becomes a vicious cycle! :bysmilie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gena, did you just say Willy Nilly? :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I certainly did :smrofl: I thought it was fitting-don't you? :biggrin: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=502018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Gena, did you just say Willy Nilly? :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

There are folks who love dogs--especially Maltese...and then there are people who don't necessarily love dogs, perhaps not even their Maltese...but they are "Maltese snobs." Not a good way to be. I'm glad to see so many of the former sort of folks here at this site.


----------

